# Problem: How to receive a package through international mail? What is PO Box?



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello there,

I need to purchase some stuff and get them delivered to me through mail. It might not be a document envelope, and can be basically a package. The question is, how do I do this? My apartment doesn't have PO Box and my work PO Box is problematic. I heard you go to Post Office, puchase a PO Box, pay some fees. How does that work? Also, will I be able to receive a package other than letters? Please kindly help! Thank you.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I need to purchase some stuff and get them delivered to me through mail. It might not be a document envelope, and can be basically a package. The question is, how do I do this? My apartment doesn't have PO Box and my work PO Box is problematic. I heard you go to Post Office, puchase a PO Box, pay some fees. How does that work? Also, will I be able to receive a package other than letters? Please kindly help! Thank you.


If it is coming from the US, UK or China then Shop & Ship.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Once your residence/work visa formalities are finished you can apply for a P.O.Box at any of the post office branches across the UAE. Official info here:

:: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

You can receive packages at that address, if the package is big enough to fit into your designated box, then it'll be in there when it arrives. If it is too big then they leave a receipt for it in the p.o.box, which you take with you to the branch during working hours and collect. Depending on the contents of the package you might be charged customs fees (2-5 % of invoice value, depending on item/items). You could also go the shop&ship option via aramex as Xdoodlebugger mentioned, little expensive though. I buy regularly from ebay/receive care-packages from family and this is the way it works out every-time... hope that helps.. 

P.S: If you are buying for a retailer/online-store make sure they deliver to the UAE (not all deliver to P.O.Box's) also its a good idea to get insurance/delivery confirmation if available...


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Once your residence/work visa formalities are finished you can apply for a P.O.Box at any of the post office branches across the UAE. Official info here:
> 
> :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the details. I didn't know there was an option with Aramex. It seems reasonable actually, I might get an account. Is there any hidden fees though, other than the shipping cost and 45USD membership fee? Also, for regular cosmetics and clothing, do we need to pay custom fees? Thank you!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

AEE12 said:


> Thank you very much for the details. I didn't know there was an option with Aramex. It seems reasonable actually, I might get an account. Is there any hidden fees though, other than the shipping cost and 45USD membership fee? Also, for regular cosmetics and clothing, do we need to pay custom fees? Thank you!


Honestly, from personal experience its kinda hard to figure out the customs deal... Electronics is almost always charged, but there have been times I've been charged for clothes etc.. and other's when i have not.. don't know why.. about aramex haven't used them for this particular service..


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> If it is coming from the US, UK or China then Shop & Ship.


Thank you! Have you ever used their services? It seems reasonable.


----------



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

saraswat said:


> Honestly, from personal experience its kinda hard to figure out the customs deal... Electronics is almost always charged, but there have been times I've been charged for clothes etc.. and other's when i have not.. don't know why.. about aramex haven't used them for this particular service..


Hmm, I see. Thank you for the fast response.


----------

